# Wood and Aluminum Castings



## TomKro (Apr 4, 2014)

I don't check this welding/casting section too often, so this may have been posted before and may be old news.

The link provides pics of very artistic blends of rough wood and cast aluminum.  

http://homeli.co.uk/wood-casting-by-hilla-sharmia-molten-aluminium-and-charred-wood-furniture/

I'm not crazy about the overall shape of the benches, but the basic idea is quite novel.  
Cool the way the molten metal fills the cracks.  
I imagine it could be applied to all kinds of smaller items.
Wondering if it would also work similarly with brass?


----------



## John Hasler (Apr 4, 2014)

TomKro said:


> I don't check this welding/casting section too often, so this may have been posted before and may be old news.
> 
> The link provides pics of very artistic blends of rough wood and cast aluminum.
> 
> ...



I noticed in one of the pictures someone handling a ladle of molten metal while wearing shorts and trainers...


----------

